# STOP, BRAKE FLUID, SERVICE MANUAL - What does this message mean?



## johnxyz (Sep 18, 2002)

2000 Passat 1.8T - Appox. once or twice a day I get the STOP, BRAKE FLUID, SERVICE MANUAL with beeping and a flashing BRAKE light.
The brake fluid level looks fine. I've change the rear pads at least 3 times - have not changed the front pads yet - 140,000 miles.
How to I stop this incessant message? Pads, fluid, sensors? 
Thanks for any info or advice.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: STOP, BRAKE FLUID, SERVICE MANUAL - What does this message mean? (johnxyz)*

There's a sensor for fluid level and since you've checked the actual fluid level and its fine...the sensor is sending a false "low fluid signal" which triggers the warning you're seein....On my ol Rabbit it was a simple float switch on the cap..if I happened to misposition the breather hose after cleaning engine the hose would press down on the top of the switch and give me a false "brake fluid low" warning....something similar is goin on for you..take a look at fluid tank..there's gotta be a sender there somewhere and maybe its just a dirty connection to it. I unplugged the coolant sensor to move tank while changin plugs and forgot to plug it in..got "stop engine...coolant low" warning.....duh..plugged it back in and all was well. Hope your issue is as ez to fix! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: STOP, BRAKE FLUID, SERVICE MANUAL - What does this message mean? (spitpilot)*

Try it and/or put more fluid in it, you could have some dynamic low fluid issue which the sensor 'thinks' you have an issue..... seen it acouple times on poor reservoir designs.


----------



## vox1982 (May 22, 2009)

What kind of pads do you have on the front?The rear pads don`t usually need changing three times before the front.Your front pads need changing,that`s the sensor on the front pads are sending that message.


----------

